# Abandoned Dive Resort Walkthrough (Video + Images)



## jordanliles (May 12, 2013)

I've just completed a video showing the abandoned Divi Tiara Beach Resort in Cayman Brac. Many of you may remember staying at or hearing about it. It was a fully equipped dive resort several years ago. I walked through the abandoned buildings and grounds, and there's a full conclusion at the end of the video that explains what happened, plus several cool before and after photo comparisons and more. Took me several late nights over the course of a few weeks to put together. Hope you guys enjoy the trip to the past: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KGf4J8pcVY

Additional photos and details: http://www.jordanliles.com

(Note: I gain no profit from clicks, views or anything like that. There are zero ads.)


----------



## ricoba (May 13, 2013)

Very interesting first post.  How did you find TUG?


----------



## jordanliles (May 13, 2013)

ricoba said:


> Very interesting first post.  How did you find TUG?



Thanks. I found this old post when searching for "Divi Tiara":
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46966

There aren't very many old discussions that pop up, but there are several for sure.


----------



## presley (May 13, 2013)

Gorgeous island.


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2013)

I am confused - what is your objective in posting this on TUG?


----------



## CatLovers (May 13, 2013)

Jordan ... great photo history log.  I particularly enjoyed the before and after comparison photos you showed near the end of the video.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 13, 2013)

So what happened to the timeshare owners of this place?  Were they just bought out, or was it just abandoned with all of them still owning a piece?


----------



## ricoba (May 13, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I am confused - what is your objective in posting this on TUG?



I may be naive, but my assumption is that he simply wanted to share his creative project with folks who may have had an interest in seeing the former timeshare.  I snooped around his site, and it's just a personal general interest blog. I never visited the resort in the video, but it is interesting to see the damage done by the hurricane.


----------



## zzcn69 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I really enjoyed your video. So sad to see the devastation and decline. You are very clever in putting this video together.  I really appeciated it.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 13, 2013)

I really enjoyed. We had considered staying at this resort years ago. Sad at the end.


----------



## jordanliles (May 13, 2013)

ricoba said:


> I may be naive, but my assumption is that he simply wanted to share his creative project with folks who may have had an interest in seeing the former timeshare.  I snooped around his site, and it's just a personal general interest blog. I never visited the resort in the video, but it is interesting to see the damage done by the hurricane.



True. I didn't enter the two timeshare buildings. They looked very dangerous, as if they could fall at any moment. I knew that some people on this website must have been on the property at some point in the past, and that they might be interested to see what it looks like now, along with the 7-8 minute ending showing all the before/after photo comparisons and giving the island its deserved moment to shine (the very end) with beautiful scenery.


----------



## deannak (May 13, 2013)

Nicely done! The before & after photos at the end were especially cool.  I never visited this resort when it was open, but if I had, I would really want to see this.


----------



## jordanliles (May 13, 2013)

deannak said:


> Nicely done! The before & after photos at the end were especially cool.  I never visited this resort when it was open, but if I had, I would really want to see this.



I've been searching the past several weeks for people to contact, but as you might guess it's not easy to find a guest list out there. Just gotta look for people talking about their time there. I've found several, and it's been cool talking to them.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 13, 2013)

jordanliles said:


> I've been searching the past several weeks for people to contact, but as you might guess it's not easy to find a guest list out there. Just gotta look for people talking about their time there. I've found several, and it's been cool talking to them.



Very nice link, thanks.

I think it'd be GREAT if your thread here encourages any owners to post their experience when the resort closed.  We don't have all the answers for such a situation, and most of us wonder at least a little where we'd be left if it should happen to our resorts.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 13, 2013)

Nicely done - enjoyed your interest in exploring.


----------



## bogey21 (May 13, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I am confused - what is your objective in posting this on TUG?



I don't understand why you question OP's objective in posting.  It seems to me that OP is just sharing what he thinks might be interesting to some of us.

George


----------



## l2trade (May 13, 2013)

this is cool Jordan! thank you for sharing!


----------



## jordanliles (May 14, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Very nice link, thanks.
> 
> I think it'd be GREAT if your thread here encourages any owners to post their experience when the resort closed.  We don't have all the answers for such a situation, and most of us wonder at least a little where we'd be left if it should happen to our resorts.



I sent a few private messages to people that once posted about owning timeshares, but they haven't yet replied. They might not be active here anymore, as the threads I found were pretty old.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 14, 2013)

Jordan, have you posted this in Tugs Caribbean forum? It's likely to get more attention there. This was, of course, a divers destination. Scuba forums?


----------



## jordanliles (May 14, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> Jordan, have you posted this in Tugs Caribbean forum? It's likely to get more attention there. This was, of course, a divers destination. Scuba forums?



I can do that. Just want to make sure I don't get penalized for double posting though.


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2013)

jordanliles said:


> I can do that. Just want to make sure I don't get penalized for double posting though.



Please don't double post.


----------



## jordanliles (May 14, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Please don't double post.



Thanks for moving the thread.


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> I don't understand why you question OP's objective in posting.  It seems to me that OP is just sharing what he thinks might be interesting to some of us.
> 
> George



I'm happy to explain this to you - 1)  I'm a moderator 2) this is his first post on TUG.  Most first time  posters with links to websites have agendas.


----------



## pjrose (May 14, 2013)

I've been enjoying your video.  I watched half last night, and am looking forward to the other half tonight.  It makes me think of the Mayan ruins taken over by jungles.....not nearly as old, of course. I'm fascinated by the office left with equipment, files, etc, while just about everything else is empty.


----------



## Janann (May 14, 2013)

Very interesting.  Thank you for sharing.


----------

